# Too good to be true?! Cervelo S3 Di2



## javier.cyril (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, so I've been on craigslist almost every day looking for a deal on a used road bike. This will be my first road bike and I was looking to spend around $1000 max on a decent bike to test the waters and see if I would get really serious about cycling. Then I came across this:

This looks like a tremendous steal. Too good to be true?! Any input would be greatly appreciated. Trying to set up a meeting with the seller this weekend to check it out, but I really don't know what to look for because I am a total newbie to cycling. Should I have him meet me at a LBS and have a tech check it out?

Thanks guys.


----------



## javier.cyril (Jun 13, 2012)

Wait..


----------



## javier.cyril (Jun 13, 2012)

For it...


----------



## javier.cyril (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol, i can now post a link:


2011 Cervelo S3 Di2 Complete Bike


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That looks like crazy talk. It seems to good to be true as it would be a very good deal. Contact them now, but do not send them any money beforehand!!! Pay and take the bike in person if you can (or have someone you trust do it for you).


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I'm closer to Philly than you are. You better not wait till next week.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The things to look for (or pay a lbs a small fee to look for) are damage to the frame that is beyond just minor paint chipping or scratches. Cracks, breaks or holes in a carbon frame can be fatal (or at least pretty expensive to fix). I wouldn't be overly concerned about the condition of the tires or components at this price (they are things you would eventually end up replacing anyway and can usually get used for pretty decent prices). That frame isn't made anymore and would be a still at that price if it isn't damaged, etc. Advice from a Cervelo dealer or another LBS would be wise to obtain if you can get it. I wish you well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

You Gould also know that used isn't your only option in that price range. You can get some good Giant, Trek, Felt, Specialized, Masi, Jamis and other bikes in that price range brand new with a warranty.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> You Gould also know that used isn't your only option in that price range. You can get some good Giant, Trek, Felt, Specialized, Masi, Jamis and other bikes in that price range brand new with a warranty.


Not Dura Ace & Di2. Not anywhere close to that price range.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess what I am saying is that I kind of doubt the ad is real and doubt that he will be getting Dura Ace Di2 at that price anyway. Di'2 cost more than the ad price by iteself and a used S3 frame is worth at least that much alone. All that makes it hard to believe. What I wanted him to be aware of was that if the deal doesn't work out, he doesn't have to limit himself to used bikes in that price range. I should also have listed Boardman Bikes (via wiggle.com) and Cannondale as companies that have nice bikes in that range as well. All of those would be brand new with a warranty.

If he is committed to going with Cervelo (which I completely understrand as an owner of an R3), I recommend checking out something like this that he could use to build a really nice bike:

Cervelo R3 Frame Size 54 | eBay


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

In the end, I hope it is a good deal and that he gets it (and rides the lfe out of it).


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

IMO, If that were real, it would have lasted all of five minutes on CL. People should be tripping voer each other to get to that.

As stated above, just the frame is worth that, not to mention the Di2.

If you carry $1600 cash into that situation, you should probably carry a gun too. Or make usre the deal is in a public place, take a friend, etc.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Javier,

Should the deal turn out to be a scam, here are some others to consider:

F85 Road Bike - Felt Bicycles

Defy 2 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

Wiggle | Boardman Team Carbon Road Bikes

Cannondale CAAD10 5 Compact Bike - 2012 at REI.com

Cannondale Synapse 7 Bike - 2012 at REI.com

2.1 - Trek Bicycle

1.2 - Trek Bicycle

Defy 1 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

There are many others out there.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Any of those will get you in the game, you can ride them comfortably and prouldly in shop group rides, etc. You could invest in components and build them up if you wanted to and they all should hold pretty decent reale value if you decide to upgrade in the future as well. for wht it's worth, i started with the F85, sold it at the end of the first season for $3-400 less than I bought it new and then moved on to a Cervelo R3 this season. You could probable ride the Boardman for a number of seasons if you like carbon and decide to stick with it. I should also note that there are various versions of these bikes available at decent prices. I wish you well in your search, please post some pics once you decide on a ride.


----------



## javier.cyril (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for the input, it's much appreciated.

I e-mailed the seller but he never replied. Definitely have a feeling that this is to good to be true, and this is coming from someone who doesn't know much about bikes. All your responses only confirmed my skepticism. Or maybe someone got to it before I did, in that case, that is one lucky guy!

@ Rashadabd
Thank you for the suggestions, I will definitely look into them. Also, am looking used because I am leaning towards a carbon bike and buying new would put me over my budget. Only problem with buying used is not knowing exactly what to look for so i will definitely ask the seller to meet me at a LBS to get the bike inspected.

@ tlg
You got to the bike before i did, didn't you?!?!? LOL, that's why the seller isn't contacting me.

@ MYMOJO34
I definitely would take every precaution when purchasing from craigslist. I have bought numerous items from the site and always meet in a public area to ensure safety. The fact that the asking price is probably less than a quarter of the total value of this bike definitely caught my eye. Wishful thinking...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well it sounds like a plan is being formulated. FYI-the Boardman bike is carbon and their stuff tends to be a little more affordable and are basically a copy of Cervelo's design. It might be something to seriously consider. They have a few different models.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Another possibility is that it is a stolen bike, just wanting to get rid of it quick.

cheers

Pete


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Stolen bike!!!!! I would ask for proof of purchase.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Unbelievable price, another vote for stolen


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Javier,

I don't know if you are still looking, but I came across this crazy sale that Performance is having and a couple of their carbon bikes are priced pretty close to what you were willing to pay for the S3 used. I thought I would pass it along just in case. Fuji makes a nice bike (Cobo won the Vuelta last year on one). Hope this helps.

PerformanceBike - Platinum Road Bikes - Category


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Looks like the Craig's list link is flagged for removal ....


----------



## javier.cyril (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello Gentlemen,

Just posting to update the status of this craigslist post and this is the e-mail I reveived from the guy yesterday:

Hello,

Thank you for your email. I am glad that you want to buy my 2011 Cervelo S3 Di2 Complete Bike, and the price I am asking is US$ 1,600.00. From the start I want to inform you that I left the USA a couple of days ago (next day after I listed this for sale) and I came in United Kingdom with my work (I am a member of the "Save The Children Foundation"). If you still want to buy it, we can do it in a very safe way using an escrow company. They will handle the delivery and will offer you a number of days of Inspection so you can test and see that the merchandise is exactly as described by me. I will pay all shipping/escrow fees.

Thanks,
Adam

Scam all the way. This doesn't surprise me as I figured this was way too good to be true. I did end up purchasing a bike this weekend from another craigslist listing. I wish I saved the craigslist post of all the components before the seller took it down but it is a '02 Trek 5200 OVLV Carbon bike, Ultegra/Dura Ace. The owner upgraded the real derailleur to Dura Ace and the rest being Ultegra, dont remember what exactly. He upgraded it a couple years ago.
He included a Flight Deck 6500 computer. I'll try to put pics up tomorrow.

Thank you guys for all your input. Hopefully this bike lasts me a while as it is in great condition.


----------



## javier.cyril (Jun 13, 2012)

Trek 5200 OCLV 120 Full Carbon 52cm bicycle. I have upgraded lots of parts on this bicycle and kept great care of it. I have 3 road bikes and i need to switch it up a little.

It has:
Dura Ace Rear Derailleur
Ultegra Front Derailleur 
Ultegra Crankset 39/53
Ultegra 9 speed STI shifters and levers
Ultegra Brakeset
Specialized Toupe Pro carbon saddle w/ Titanium Rails.
S-works FACT Carbon Seatpost.
Ritchey Matrix Carbon Stem
Carbon Forte Pro Road Bars
Specialized Double Cork S-wrap.
Shimano Flight deck SC-6500 Computer w/ Cadence
FSA Headset
ROLF Vector wheelset
Hutchinson 3 road tires.
Ascent Carbon Bottle cage


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

javier.cyril said:


> Scam all the way. This doesn't surprise me as I figured this was way too good to be true.


Yup that surely explains it!



> I did end up purchasing a bike this weekend from another craigslist listing. I wish I saved the craigslist post of all the components before the seller took it down but it is a '02 Trek 5200 OVLV Carbon bike, Ultegra/Dura Ace.


You were asking about that bike in another thread. How'd you make out? Did you get it for under $1100 ?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats! Enjoy your Trek and I wish you well. Post pics when you can!


----------

